# Touchpad scrolling?



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

my touchpad has an emulated scroll wheel on the righthand side.

I know it's possible to have it working because it worked in windows and linux but i'm not sure what options i need to set in order to accomplish it.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jun 14, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> my touchpad has an emulated scroll wheel on the righthand side.
> 
> I know it's possible to have it working because it worked in windows and linux but i'm not sure what options i need to set in order to accomplish it.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.



You can try the Xorg synaptics driver x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics.

On FreeBSD it works only for compatible synaptics ps2 touchpads, not for usb touchpads.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> You can try the Xorg synaptics driver x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics.
> 
> On FreeBSD it works only for compatible synaptics ps2 touchpads, not for usb touchpads.



thanks, i will look that up


----------

